# Milomo or super vc10(Placidochromis milomo) male or female??



## DRAE. P (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi,im somewhat new with cichlids...experimented with a sml 2foot tank for 12 months. 
Built a house and moved in the start of this year and have been setting up a bigger 4foot tank, slowly....
I have 2 fully grown pink peacoks that survived the move and since found a private breeder who sold me some fry... 
3 cobolt blues and 2 of these little guys im told are called Milomo's or super vc10's....
Correct name is Placidochromis milomo i think and I'm hoping they are both male as apparently females stay this colour and dont change...curently about 6 to 8 months old...
any info is appreciated and sorry for the crappy photo's(try ignore black dots are on camera lense) 
New member here so if more info needed or better posting in another thread please let me know. 
Thanks


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Males get shiny blue colour with a reddish like background colour. Males get pointed longer fins. If you had two males, one male may not colour up much, it's a dominance thing. Also you have Mbuna in there, which are rowdier than non Mbuna and may keep the Milomo male from full colour.

If you had two males, they may fight. If you had a male and a female, the male may harass the female.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

They're probably too small to tell visually for sure yet, but as noki said the males will start to show a blue sheen particularly around their gill plates before the rest of the colour starts to come in. However, these fish grow much too large for a 4ft tank long term - will you be upgrading again? They're a beautiful species, but males get about 10-11" in size.


----------



## DRAE. P (Aug 15, 2017)

noki said:


> Males get shiny blue colour with a reddish like background colour. Males get pointed longer fins. If you had two males, one male may not colour up much, it's a dominance thing. Also you have Mbuna in there, which are rowdier than non Mbuna and may keep the Milomo male from full colour.
> 
> If you had two males, they may fight. If you had a male and a female, the male may harass the female.


Thanks for the reply. Guess i wait till they mature and show some colour and see uf they fight eachother...may take the blues to a separate tank for a bit also... 
One is way bigger so im happy if he's the male at least... thanks again


----------



## DRAE. P (Aug 15, 2017)

Sinister-Kisses said:


> They're probably too small to tell visually for sure yet, but as noki said the males will start to show a blue sheen particularly around their gill plates before the rest of the colour starts to come in. However, these fish grow much too large for a 4ft tank long term - will you be upgrading again? They're a beautiful species, but males get about 10-11" in size.


Hi and thanks, hopefully I've only got one male there if they grow that size.. no plans to go bigger but that will probably change if this tank goes well... what sort of time frame am i looking at for them to reach full size..?


----------



## keef1971 (Sep 22, 2015)

These fish are VC-10 (Placidocromis Molomo). If they are males it will take several months to develop male coloration. If there are no females present they will become blue-ish in the face but retain their adolescent stripes. They will also remain small in size if in a tank with other breeds. Mine are with Sulphur heads, Venustus, Dolphin Morii and Livingtstonii. The only way to make these guy's pop, is to put them on their own.


----------

